# Selecting black for "color" when using brush in Lightroom 3?



## Tbini87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys,
   my wife and I shot group pics at a Halloween event using a black background. When the groups were more than 6 or 7 people the background wasn't big enough... leaving White walls on the outside portions of the pictures. I was trying to use the brush in Lightroom3 to color in the white wall and make it black. I would click on the brush, then click on the white box that says color... and then it would give me EVERY option Except black! I must be missing something very simple. I am totally new to LR and this is my second batch of photos to edit. Any help or step by step guidance would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not sure about the black, but you could try creating an adjustment brush and slide the exposure slider all the way to the left.  That should get you pretty close to black.  If it doesn't get you all the way there, just click 'new' to get a new brush and paint over it again, thus doubling the effect.

That is also a good tip for other times you are using the adjustment brush.  Rather than having to make adjustments with a 'heavy handed' brush, you can use a lower setting and create new brushes to build up the effect.


----------



## Tbini87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks mike i will give that a shot. I just can't figure out why they would include every color, including white, but no black. I have to be missing something.


----------

